# Cosmo's Countdown!



## Crossroads Boers

I though I would start a new thread for Cosmo since Star already kidded....and the other thread was getting REALLY long! 

Cosmo is due on 12/8 and could kid any day really. I am so excited! She is so big and is getting pretty miserable, but I make sure that she is still exercising and eating. She measured 5' 8" around her belly this morning, 5 inches bigger than last year with 10,9,and 6 pound triplets. 

I sure hope she has a paint girl or two........or three.........or four!


----------



## Emzi00

Wow! She must have a whole herd in there!


----------



## nancy d

Whoa & I thought mine get huge! Is she bred to Mr Rich?


----------



## Texaslass

I think she must have quads at least! :lol:


----------



## KW Farms

:-o Oh my! She's huge! Crossing my fingers there are a few doelings in there for ya!


----------



## clementegal

Oh my! Poor gal you should tell her not to eat her watermelons whole! Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha... yeah, poor girl! She can hardly walk... 

Yes, she's bred to Mr. Rich.


----------



## Jessica84

Ohh good now I can keep track of my Cosmo


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Poor Cosmo looks pretty tired of being prego... Can't wait to see what she's hiding in there. I'm guessing it's gonna be a mess when she kids. Last year all of her kids didn't present right, and 1 of the bucklings couldn't stand for 5 days as his back legs were jelly! Maybe it will go better this time though.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, she is huge!


----------



## HoukFarms

Wow poor girl


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

That udder looks like she's going sooner rather than later.


----------



## farmgirl631

I will take the paint girl off your hands when she has them! I am sure she will be so ugly so I will just take her from you! Haha she is so big and gorgeous! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## nchen7

poor girl! she looks SOOO uncomfortable! I'm guessing three doelings!


----------



## MsScamp

No, Cosmo does not look one bit impressed with the situation! Poor baby! It looks like the kids have started dropping in a couple of those pictures, though. Hopefully she will deliver without a hitch! :smile:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, I do think the babies have started dropping... last kidding she still had ligs and her udder never felt really full before she kidded. She just started pushing! So, we have to keep a really close eye on her as she's not one to give warning! 

Farmgirl: if she has 4 doelings, you can have one.  3 people (including me!) have reserved doelings from her already.


----------



## HoukFarms

Oh my goodness  here we go this is exciting ! Eyes glued to my screen now


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my! Isn't she rather large  Based on her udder, and it really looks like she has dropped, I bet she'll go by Wednesday


----------



## HoosierShadow

She is definitely huge! And I had to laugh at the front end pic, she absolutely did not look impressed with getting her photo taken lol, she had that 'Seriously?' look haha. 
I really hope and pray that she'll actually give you a sign this time! Praying for 4 healthy, beautiful doelings!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm betting she'll go on Wednesday or Thursday.  She's due on Sunday. She kidded 3 days early with trips last kidding.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yay!!!!!

Almost more baby time!!!! Whoo hoo


----------



## 8566

jumping in real quick and haven't read all the comments.

Kids not presenting right and jello legs are signs of sel/e def. If you haven't given her any lately, I would give Cosmo some sel/e. Might be too late for the positioning but could help the kids.

This year I was having to pull 1/2 of the kids. Knew something was wrong and I had changed my feeding program to try and squeeze every penny I could. So I had a place to start. Decided it was lack of minerals. Started them on VitaFerm (LOVE THIS STUFF). 6 weeks later the next group of moms to kid had no issues. This incuded a number of FF. 

HTH,


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hi Elizabeth! Thanks for the heads up... I didn't know that! We did give her some earlier today... She does have free fed minerals, and eats those a LOT!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Can't wait! Hope everything goes smoothly- you deserve a smooth pregnancy!


----------



## farmgirl631

Will you ship her to Colorado! (For free) haha!


----------



## mmiller

Oh WOW big momma lol! She is beautiful, they always are when they are expecting. I hope everything goes smoothly for you, you deserve some smooth sailing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm hoping her delivery will go well.  She's had a perfect pregnancy... 

Her udder felt pretty full tonight, and looks really big.


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> ... last kidding she still had ligs and her udder never felt really full before she kidded.


That isn't that unusual, though. I've got several that don't fully bag up until kidding. I don't even bother checking ligs anymore - they are just too unreliable with my girls. I hear you on the close eye, though, I've got a few that show no signs, too. I check them at 11 or 12 and they are happily chewing their cud. I come out to check them the next morning and they have kids! Drives me nuts! :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think Cosmo *may* kid today (12/3). She is really sunken in, her udder feels full, and her tailhead raised quite a bit. She'll probably wait now that I said that.  She has lots of discharge too, but that's not unusual. We just fed the babies at 1am, and will be back out there at 5am.


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!!! how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My guess is 2 bucks/2 does. A traditional and red of each gender.  She has kidded 3 times with us before, and has ALWAYS had 1 red kid!


----------



## 7blessings

It's 4am where you and I live, Victoria! I'm so excited for the next update on Cosmo... one more hour, tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.....


----------



## bayouboergoats

Sooo how is she this morning???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It is now 5:45 over here and we just finished with the babies.  She has dropped even more since 1:00 and is really sunken in. Her tailhead has also risen more and i can't feel her right ligament and the other one is almost gone. Her udder has filled some more too. Hopefully it will be today!:grin: She seems more dull, but it could be that she is just tired and wondering why we keep waking her up several times in the night! LOL!!


----------



## nchen7

oooohhhh!!!! looks like today MAY be the day!!!! hoping all goes smoothly for Cosmo!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Eeee!! I'm so excited you have no idea!! Thinking Pink! I've waited two kidding seasons now for my Cosmo doeling!


----------



## HoukFarms

Thinking pink for you guys


----------



## toth boer goats

Thinking pink. :kidred::kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks everyone! 

I sure hope she gives you a traditional doeling Regan! Has it really been two kiddings that you have been waiting?! Wow, time flies! 

I am kind of doubting now that she will go today. She kidded pretty early in the morning last year, but I guess she could go later today still. If not today I'm sure she will go tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

doe's code. she'll make all of us wait........


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Yep, two seasons of waiting and the day has finally come! Or at least the day before 

I'd be more than happy with a colored doeling, but if she only has one color, and the others are traditional, I'll be more than thrilled  I'm a sucker for the pretty red heads!

I'm starting to get so excited to come up friday/saturday. Weather isnt looking so hot though.. I'll probably take it easy on the roads and it'll probably add a few hours onto the travel time. Hoping to make it in under 14. Will probably stay the night with Leslie, and then leave really early for your place in the morning to pick up those beautiful babies!!


----------



## Frosty

Just got caught up here on this thread. I am so excited. lol. Can't wait to fall in love with more babies. I have to settle for everyone elses cause my goats are to young to breed yet. Thinking pink and sending prayers all goes smoothly. You all have had enough trouble for one year..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Any babies yet? I want to see babiezzzzz


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> Any babies yet? I want to see babiezzzzz


Ditto!


----------



## HoukFarms

Wanting baby pictures  !!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Yoooohooo, Victoria, we're all waiting- and very impatiently might i add  hehe. Hope all's going well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol Regan... No babies yet.  We've just been busy outside! 

I definitely think it will be tomorrow morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww. So far away  LOL!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I cant wait!! Come on Cosmo!!  Pop out 4 paint does lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hurry it up Cosmo! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures from this morning.


----------



## HoukFarms

Poor girl


----------



## Texaslass

I wish I could get one of Cosmo's doelings!  Too bad I'm broke and live halfway across the country.  :tears: :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is Cosmo the day of kidding last time, with big trips! Looks like she could still have some dropping to do after seeing these pics, but my goodness she sure is bigger this year! She must have big quads!


----------



## toth boer goats

Her udder is tight now.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Looks like she could definitely go any time, hopefully she goes sooner rather than later! But we all know that famous doe code of honor,lol!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Maybe she's waiting for Regan to show up and watch her baby get born!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

How cool would that be?! I'd be a happy camper, but i cant possibly see that chunk waiting until saturday lol!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh goodness she better not wait until Saturday!  I want to see what she has in there! 

I am pretty sure she will kid tomorrow morning! :0 Can't wait!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That doe is so big...lol....looking forward to seeing what she's hiding in there


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'm not going to be able to sleep im so excited lol!! I think we have a doe going today or tomorrow, but I'm hoping to get healthy kids and avoid another day like yesterday. Ended up losing all three.


----------



## milk and honey

She looks good... and big! Hope all goes well. You need an uneventful kidding!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah really, a normal kidding would be really nice! 

Oh, so sorry to hear that Regan. How awful.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Its okay, i know that all three were very loved and cared for. The smallest boy made the biggest impact on me. They were very sweet little things. I'm grateful for these new babies coming into my life!


----------



## sassy

Any babies yet?


----------



## bayouboergoats

She does look a lot bigger this year!
Sending paint doe vibes your way


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Babies yet??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We fed babies/checked Cosmo at 2 and nothing was going on. It's 6:30 now and I'm just about to go feed babies again and check Cosmo, so I'll update in a little bit!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Headed to go pick up my show does about 3 hours away.. Wont be able to check TGS.. Email me if anything happens!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nothing's happenin yet. She didn't touch her grain last night but ate most of it this morning, and is acting normal. She's not following my plan... :doh::eyeroll::lol:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Haha do any of them ever follow a plan???


----------



## toth boer goats

No they don't :hair::crazy::grin:


----------



## ksalvagno

I think you should tell her your plan is for her to have the kids a week from now and see what she does.  :grin:


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Karen...then she'd wait two more weeks! LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still nothing... New guess is tomorrow morning!  LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tomorrow morning your guess will be the next morning!   :lol:


----------



## Frosty

checking in looking for new babies to love. lol. She is just giving you a little break. Will check back later..Good vibes going your way.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMG, she's huge! :shocked: Hope you get a bunch of cuties!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Come on Cosmo! I cant wait to meet your babies!

On a side note, weather isnt looking so hot- Might not make it up this weekend. If thats the case, i'll probably come up tuesday if you guys are free..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought for sure I'd get home today and see you posting some adorable doelings from Cosmo, just sure that I missed all the excitement... and what do I see? No babies! :mecry:
You tell Cosmo she's on my list! :lol:

She'll probably have them when you are getting your hour of sleep or so, and give you no warning whatsoever!  :lol:

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I really thought she'd go yesterday the way her udder filled! Maybe today.  She has to go some morning, so I'll get it right eventually! 

Chaos says "hi" Regan! And he wanted me to tell you that he can drink his whole bottle down now.  And that is fine to wait until Tuesday. He also said to tell you to stay safe on the roads!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ugh why must they make us wait! They should not he allowed to start showing signs of being ready so we get all excited then......NOTHING! 

Oh well i am sure she will go when she is good and ready! Haha


----------



## springkids

I keep checking this thread every hour or so and I must say the suspense is KILLING me....:hair:

I sending dappled paint doe vibes your way...If you end up with to many of those beautiful does you could always send one to North Carolina..lol You would think USPS could work something out...lol 

Good luck kidding!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

We're still waiting, I see....*tap,tap,tap*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:hair::hair: Still Nothing!! :hair::hair: 

She's grinding her teeth a lot, had a 4 inch strand of clear discharge, peed while laying down.... looks pretty dropped and udder is still full. She stood up walked to the feeder and has been happily munching on hay for the last hour and keeps looking at her frustrated mom like "what?". If it's gonna happen today, she better get this show on the road!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Doesn't the grinding represent labor pains?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

springkids said:


> I keep checking this thread every hour or so and I must say the suspense is KILLING me....:hair:
> 
> I sending dappled paint doe vibes your way...If you end up with to many of those beautiful does you could always send one to North Carolina..lol You would think USPS could work something out...lol
> 
> Good luck kidding!!!


LOL!! Yeah I'm sure USPS wouldn't mind!


----------



## sassy

I keep checking each day to. I can't wait to see the baby's.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NyGoatMom said:


> Doesn't the grinding represent labor pains?


I think it could be, but I haven't seen any contractions in the last hour that I have been watching her. It is unusual for her to grind her teeth though, she almost never does. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she will kid today!


----------



## NyGoatMom

We'll be watching!


----------



## springkids

Crossroads Boers said:


> LOL!! Yeah I'm sure USPS wouldn't mind!


I even have a very handsome dappled paint boer buck we could breed her too...when she was old enough of course.:thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhhh exciting !!!! I'll be checking in on Cosmo all day now ,lol.
Im not going to get anything done today I guess , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, she has been having LOTS of stringy clear discharge today and is really dropped. Her udder is getting fuller. Her ligaments are coming and going. I just don't understand why she isn't doing anything!! All she has been doing all day is laying down chewing her cud, and sometimes standing up to eat some more hay. :GAAH::GAAH::wallbang:


----------



## nchen7

c'mon Cosmo!!! YOU'RE DRIVING ALL OF US NUTS!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Come ON Cosmo!!!!
I've been following your threads....So sorry about what's happened, Victoria.  :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats

She knows, we all want to see her babies so, she is making us fuss over her, LOL


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Watched pot and whatnot...


----------



## toth boer goats

Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ho~Hum....paying no attention to Cosmo.....la-di-da.... :shades:

ANYTHING YET!?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't know... ^ I for one just took a LONG (way overdue!) MUCH NEEDED NAP!  

I'll go check on her again...


----------



## Frosty

I have had a full day came in to look at babies and no babies Cosmo what seems to be the hold up. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

C'mon Cosmo! Pop those little paint doelings out


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still nothing... Here are some pics.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm....she doesn't look fully dropped to me in the pics...but I have very little experience. And with the grinding and discharge....


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ugh Cosmo no one cares anymore we are all over it now....you can have them whenever your ready....


----------



## MsScamp

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Bayou, nobody believes you! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, I'm with Amber. Go ahead and kid now, I don't care anymore... (lol!)


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hey maybe if she thinks we are over it she will kid already! I need done new babies to occupy me until my girls start kidding (they are all starting to bag up now!!!!!! Whoo hoo)


----------



## Frosty

she doesn't look dropped enough to me either but then again she is so big that even when she is dropped she won't look it. hahahaha.. Going to bed so wait til morning Cosmo.


----------



## NubianFan

Cosmo says "I'm sexy and I know it!" "Now wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, yeah,... wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, yeah"


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So exciting Amber!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's always a fun time.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I can't believe she hasn't had them yet! 

Ok wait wait... let me rephrase that. It's ok Cosmo, you can keep them in there forever, nobody is waiting!!! :?


----------



## NubianFan

wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Nope, I didn't get on here just to see if you had kidded yet, Cosmo. It's your imagination... We would all be very, very pleased if you kept your beautiful paint doeling quads inside forever. :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cosmo, I wasn't on here freaking out with suspense and very disappointed when I found that you had no babies...   
Alright, it's not working!

COSMO! HURRY IT UP WOULD YA?! I WANT TO SEE SOME CUTE LITTLE BABIES!!! :ROFL: :laugh: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOLZ!!!! :hi5:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man! I thought for sure with all these new posts there'd be some cute pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol!! I don't think it's working.... but nice try guys! 

I think she'll have them tomorrow morning... haha! Maybe I'll get it right this time! She's gotta go eventually!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Her udder looks really tight and strutted in those pictures!


----------



## Trickyroo

Nothing yet !! Are you kidding me !! :GAAH:
Ok , fine :sigh:
Cosmo ? Who's Cosmo :shrug:
:wallbang::hammer::roll:


----------



## nancy d

Cosmo is busy kidding everyone.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Is she really ?!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nancy d said:


> Cosmo is busy kidding everyone.


That's just cruel, is she really??? I feel like you're pulling my leg... But then again... Maybe not... Must... See... Babies...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When was she due?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's just cruel, is she really??? I feel like you're pulling my leg... But then again... Maybe not... Must... See... Babies...


Not kidding as in having babies, she kidding everyone as in pulling your leg, dragging this out, torturing us all :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not kidding as in having babies, she kidding everyone as in pulling your leg, dragging this out, torturing us all :lol:


:ROFL: I think she takes pride in making us wait :roll: this is how BB is going to be, I'm sure if it! :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, as I know all too well... a watched doe never kids (same rule applied to all species, except my dog... she trys to climb in my lap when she is HAVING babies)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

That is a TERRIBLE pun.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She was due the 8th... white discharge on the first day in with buck (which would be a due date of 12/6) , observed breeding for 12/8 kids. She had white discharge for the whole week the buck was in with her, so I guess she could have been bred later, but I never saw it!


----------



## nancy d

zebradreams07 said:


> That is a TERRIBLE pun.


A pun is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I quit.


----------



## Trickyroo

Uh oh


----------



## clementegal

Haha you guys are funny! I super can't wait to see cosmos babies!  crossroads your so lucky to have kids now I have to wait five months for mine:/ I guess cute pics of babies will have to do for now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is she today?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yes yes how is she today??? I went to bed early last night(pretty sure i have the flu. . )
I was afraid i had missed it!!!


----------



## nchen7

Cosmo, I don't care about you or your babies anymore, so do whatever you like, because it DOES NOT matter! (but really it does, so please have them today!!!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nothing is happening as of 6:30, but the day is still young.


----------



## MsScamp

nancy d said:


> Cosmo is busy kidding everyone.


That was terrible! :roll: :sad: :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I doubt she is going to kid today...:hair::GAAH::GAAH: Her ligs are back and are pretty hard. She is happily eating hay and chewing cud. Isn't doing ANYTHING!!! :GAAH: I can't believe she is waiting this long! I never thought that we would be to the 6th and still no babies!!


----------



## HoukFarms

Omg Cosmo hurry up!!


----------



## Trickyroo

That darn Cosmo :wallbang: 
Maybe you should just sell her :think: 
Yeah ,why bother , just tell her to pack her bags and hit the road :very angry:
I mean ,heck ,we have Glory and Chaos now , nobody needs Cosmo :roll eyes:
You can always get a doe that is more reliable anyways 
You hear this Cosmo , your outta here girlfriend :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo

I love you Cosmo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Frosty

Yip cosmo pack your bags and come right over here. I will wait patiently for the kids. like yeah right. lol..


----------



## BCG

It's very rare that one of my does kid before their due date. Earliest ever has been 2 days prior. What is everyone elses experience with this?


----------



## Trickyroo

My first and only kidding , my doe had her baby right on schedule 
Sorry , I will smack myself upside the head for ya Victoria , lololol.
Not what you wanted to hear , lolol , not right now anyways


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cosmo kidded 3 days early last year!!


----------



## NubianFan

She's not through being sexy yet... wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Arg! C'mon Cosmo!!!!!


----------



## wildegoats0426

I have been following this thread and cannot wait for the kids!!


----------



## Tenacross

BCG said:


> It's very rare that one of my does kid before their due date. Earliest ever has been 2 days prior. What is everyone elses experience with this?


I'd have to check my notes, but I think most of mine went right about 150-151 days last year, with a couple going a few days more.


----------



## nancy d

The earliest we've had was day 142. Everyone else hangs on to about 152 or so. One went at 157. She was in stall for several days not moving around much.
Kicked her out for a housekeeping day & she had them the next morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This year all my does went 4-5 late, with the exception of the preemie kidding.


----------



## Axykatt

Cosmo just wants to make as big a stir as Star did, but she doesn't want to get all those shots, so she's gonna keep up with the false alarms until yer nearly mad!


----------



## BCG

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cosmo kidded 3 days early last year!!


Well that's good! If that's her norm, she should kid now! LOL!!!  It's always hard waiting. Just drives a person crazy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hate to even say this as she's probably just fooling me... BUT I *think* I might have seen a contraction or two about 30 minutes ago. She had walked way out into the field with Dazzle and Liberty (it's FREEZING cold outside and REALLY windy might I add) and laid down. I went back inside to get the camera to get pics for you all, and she had walked back to the barn when I came back and was standing outside with her head up against the barn stretching and arching her back off and on. She loocks really dull, and absolutely miserable. 

I got some pics and a video.. the videos always take forever to load, but I'll go get the pics and post them in a minute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's the video and some pics...


----------



## NubianFan

she says oiye my back....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks pretty unhappy with her big self! Poor girl!

But... she wouldn't be so miserable if she just got this over with.. **hint to Cosmo...**


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, in the second to last picture she looks like "I don't want to be pregnant anymore!" We don't want you to be either, Cosmo!!!


----------



## nancy d

Do you think she'd enjoy some good shoulder massage? Leslie taught me that one.


----------



## HoukFarms

Hurry up Cosmo


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I went out to her about an hour ago, and she was still outside... laying in the snow, and was shivering. Poor girl.  I got her up and into the barn and she stopped shivering shortly, and ate a bunch of hay. I think she's convinced she can't fit through the door anymore! She dug herself a big hole in the hay, and has been laying in it breathing heavy/chewing her cud. I haven't seen any contractions, so she was probably just stretching earlier.


----------



## NubianFan

She can barely waddle! Poor thing... hopefully she'll go soon and get some relief. Does she usually have twins or triplets or? It looks like she has 4 in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Her first two kiddings were large twins, and her last kidding was triplets, two large ones, and one average size. I am totally thinking she has quads this time as she is way bigger than last year!


----------



## NubianFan

on another note, I am sure she is a sweet heart. But in that pic where she has her head against the wall that head and those horns and all that power behind it, I bet she could do some damage if she got mad and wanted to butt someone or something.


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Come on Cosmo!! 
I've been following from the jump start. 
Can't wait anymore!!
She is soooooo big


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that poor baby girl  I need to hugs her :hugs:


----------



## Sylvie

Come on Cosmo!!!!!!!!!! Everytime I see someone's posted here I run to see the pics of :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:.....:sigh:


----------



## Frosty

Oh my. She can hardly walk, Made me hurt all over just watching her. Happy kidding real soon.


----------



## MsScamp

Awwwww! Cosmo looks absolutely miserable! Poor girl. :tears:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah really. If she'd just kid... :GAAH::roll:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yay! I did not miss it yet!!! Whoo hoo

But wait I do not care when she has them anymore! Lmbo

I have a doe who consistently goes anywhere from 5-7 days early depending if its twins or triplets


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness! That poor baby  I feel for her! :hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo

I know , the poor gal  
Come on Cosmo girl , you have to give them up at some point :worried:
You can't hold them hostage :GAAH:


----------



## MsScamp

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness! That poor baby  I feel for her! :hugs:


You and me, both! I've seen some very pregnant does in my time, but Cosmo takes the cake! I've never seen a goat waddle like that before! :shocked: I sure hope nature figured in the stress limits on her poor legs before deciding on how many babies she conceived.


----------



## milk and honey

Wow... That video is incredible!!! Poor girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tomorrow is going to be the day... I can just feel it! LOL!!   

She's been stretching all day, and has been up and down a lot.


----------



## MsScamp

I sure hope so! If Cosmo goes very much longer you're going to have to rent a loader and rig a sling for the poor baby!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha... Maybe she's just cooking those little paint does a little more, you know, so they can have the full "wow" affect at birth and not be little shrimpy things.


----------



## MsScamp

Given the dam and sire, I don't think the "Wow" effect will be enhanced by any more cooking!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Hehe I sure hope shes cookin some pretty paint girls! 4 preferably  Come on pretty lady! Pop 'em out!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Just sitting here twiddling my thumbs Not waitingg on Cosmo to kid.......


----------



## Trickyroo

Cosmo who ? :scratch::sigh::wave:


----------



## Frosty

oh wow still no babies. well you know what they say a watched pot never boils so maybe we should stop watching. lol. Like that's gonna happen. be back later.


----------



## Texaslass

_I'm watching you Cosmo.......I'm always watching....._ Mwuahahahaha!!!  :twisted:

:ROFL: Sorry, goin' a little batty here, waiting. :hammer: Cosmo, If you care about my sanity, you will have those babies!!! d:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No babies yet, but she's absolutely miserable. She keeps rolling from her left side to her right side, to her left side... and is grinding her teeth a lot. I tried to get her to stand up to see how she looked, and she just said "you go ahead and try".


----------



## NubianFan

Crossroads Boers said:


> No babies yet, but she's absolutely miserable. She keeps rolling from her left side to her right side, to her left side... and is grinding her teeth a lot. I tried to get her to stand up to see how she looked, and she just said "you go ahead and try".


:slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Poor baby ..... I hope for her sake it's today


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No labor yet, but we could be close.  She's so miserable! She has REALLY sunken in sides, ligs are just about gone, and lots more discharge.


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds like the ball is rolling!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just put some new picture of Star's babies on this thread. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/new-boer-babies-158662/index9.html


----------



## nchen7

c'mon Cosmo! let today be the day!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hi ho hi ho its off to the barn I go and while i am out there I will NOT be worried about when Cosmo is gonna kid.....


----------



## toth boer goats

Lol


----------



## MsScamp

You guys are too funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha... you're funny Amber.  

She has been arching her back a lot this morning, like she's having contractions. But then she'll lay down and do nothing. We are supposed to head into town at 2pm, so I hope she either goes into a definite labor, or holds off. I don't want to stay home all day and watch her do nothing!


----------



## NubianFan

Well if you go to town she will kid for ya


----------



## Crossroads Boers

If we leave at 2, we could back back by 5 if we hurry... we were going to go see a Christmas movie.  

She has been laying down almost all day... grinding her teeth a lot, peeing while lying down and has about a 5" strand of clear discharge. She keeps arching her back like she's having contractions... but then she lies down and does nothing for 20 minutes. I just checked her dilation and could fit 3 fingers in. Does that mean she's within the day close? I am so torn... leave... stay...leave...stay...leave and miss it, stay and waste a day with her fooling me...


----------



## NubianFan

will there be anybody home if you go? I don't have a clue but sure as you leave she'll kid... LOL sure as you don't she probably won't...


----------



## ksalvagno

I have to admit I will not leave if there is the possibility. At least not for a long time. I would just run errands but not be gone for more than an hour. What about going out and just having a nice dinner and coming home? I know it isn't a movie but you have been through so much already, another day won't do much.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis

Sorry about your Christmas movie. I'd stay, especially if she had difficulty last time. On the chance that she does kid, she may need your help. Sorry to be the grinch. I know how it goes, one of our does kidded while I was in church on Mother's day! Argg, stinky goat! They love to mess with our plans.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NubianFan said:


> will there be anybody home if you go? I don't have a clue but sure as you leave she'll kid... LOL sure as you don't she probably won't...


No. 

Well shoot. She's had all this time...


----------



## bayouboergoats

..see why you need a barn cam???? You could keep checking on her while you were in town !


----------



## thegoatgirl

Cosmo, you're gonna have to pop em out SOMETIME.


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , if I were you Victoria , I would jump in the car and go around the block or a mile down the road or so and then turn around , she is sure to start pushing right about them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ :ROFL: :ROFL: I'll have to try that sometime!


----------



## Trickyroo

I would try just about anything at this point , lolol.


----------



## fezz09

I just got home and checked for cosmos kids... I really thought today was going to be her day!! My sister had a baby boy at noon today AND I got my pregtone in the mail finally!! Kids would have been icing on the cake!! Well maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My spidey senses say she will kid around 11:27 tonight! But I promise nothing!


----------



## Frosty

wow its seven thirty pm here and still no babies. Got to call it a night maybe sunday babies. what you all think.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I think she's going to kid tomorrow around 10am... and she's going to have 4 (or 5) perfect painted princesses. I really hope I'm right this time!


----------



## sassy

Congratulations on your sisters baby. Now maybe Cosmo will follow suit!!!


----------



## fezz09

sassy said:


> Congratulations on your sisters baby. Now maybe Cosmo will follow suit!!!


Thanks!! I'm very excited!!! Between that and the new pregtone my day was fabulous!!


----------



## BCG

I would thinking she'd kid within 8-12 hours if she has that much discharge. If she's having triplets...or more...it could take a while for the kids to position themselves. Sometimes they get a little jumbled up.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still nothing!! We did go to the movie... but we snuck out and didn't tell Cosmo.   

Looks like tomorrow is going to be the day... I've been saying that for how long now??? Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I say Sunday...and triplets. Dare I guess sexes?....hmmmm......2 doelings and one buckling!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I say quads... 2 bucks and 2 does.  

We have NEVER had a goat kid after 11am in the morning... ever. Except Star but that was different since we induced her. Maybe Cosmo's all confused from all of our night checks/baby feeding and lights staying on through the night!


----------



## NubianFan

Cosmo is having quads, three doelings and one gorgeous buck. Two paint doelings, and a traditional and a paint buck


----------



## NubianFan

And she is doing it at 3:23 am, she didn't tell me whether that was your time or mine so it could be 1:23 am for you...


----------



## nancy d

Hehe Victoria.
I say she's full of quads.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and she told me to tell everyone that her back hurts... a LOT... and she is too tired to wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle now...


----------



## BCG

Interesting how they all seem to sync their deliveries. All of my girls wait until after eating breakfast. When they're full they find a cozy spot in the barn and kid between 10am and 1pm. Knock on wood....I like this schedule! Of coarse you still have to get up at night and check, just in case. :/ You know the one time you don't check will be the one time they decide to kid in the middle often night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All my does have been late in the day or late at night kidders. I have had a few go in the wee hours of the morning but that is pretty rare around here. Everything delivers at night at my house, why? I have no clue. 

I say Cosmo had 3 big doelings. Two paints and a traditional or two paints and a red.


----------



## Jessica84

,^^^ try feeding before 4 in the afternoon. That did a study and cattle fed before 4 had more day time babies. I tried that last year.....I had 16 does left to kid and only had 2 late night kids. Most were late morning early afternoon


----------



## Crossroads Boers

If she doesn't have quads I will be amazed... trips would have to be 10lbs each!!! 

If she wants to kid at 1am, that's fine with me! Just no sooner... 1am is baby feeding time, so we have to be out there shivering anyway!


----------



## MsScamp

NubianFan said:


> and she is too tired to wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle now...


Oh Lord, Leslie, if Cosmo even tried to wiggle, wiggle, wiggle now, the combined momentum of the kids, placenta, and amniotic fluid might propel her into the next county, if not the next state! :shocked:


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :rofl:


----------



## MsScamp

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Everything delivers at night at my house, why? I have no clue.


It's probably your feeding schedule. Laugh if you want to but, since I went to feeding once a day at night - not a conscience decision, rather an adaptation to certain summer time circumstances - I can literally count on one hand the number of kids born after 9 to 10 pm in the last 3-4 years. I've seen a few articles on it, and I've heard people talking about it, and I honestly thought they were nuts! But, it seems to be true.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I'll have to test it out on half of them!


----------



## MsScamp

:thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

If this confounded goat doesn't kid tomorrow... I'm going to go nuts! I thought she would have kidded long ago.... This is ridiculous, she's absolutely miserable!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...but isn't tomorrow the eighth?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ya... ???


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

How's she doing? Have you reached in to check for feet and heads again lately? I don't want to raise a false alarm, but the straining and discharge, coupled with wanting to lie down so much would be making me nervous if there aren't kids showing by now. Even our biggest, fattest Boer does have been pretty darn ambulatory up until it's time to lay down and push. If she truly is having quads that's an awful lot of legs and heads to get tangled up in there. Good luck!!


----------



## Texaslass

Ya, might be good to go in and check her every so often....
Well, I probably would by now anyway, but I'm a total newbie when it coms to this kind of stuff.. 
Hope she has em soon and it goes smoothly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wasn't she due on the 8th (tomorrow)?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, she was due the 8th. 

I'll go check her again.


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> If this confounded goat doesn't kid tomorrow... I'm going to go nuts! I thought she would have kidded long ago.... This is ridiculous, she's absolutely miserable!


Actually, I can tell you exactly when she is going to kid, Victoria....

About 5 minutes after the cooking timer dings! :razz: :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh! I didn't even think of that....aye aye aye....these goats will be the death of us all! :hammer:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh My Goodness Jean!! I am totally laughing over here!  :ROFL::lol::slapfloor: I just hope the cooking timer goes off soon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just checked her again, and easily fit 3 fingers in again. She doesn't push or contract when I do that, and I know she would be if she was close. I felt something solid about 3 inches in. I couldn't make out what it was. Could it be a kid?? If I had to guess, I'd say it was a mouth, as it wasn't split like a hoof would be.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

GoatCrazy said:


> Actually, I can tell you exactly when she is going to kid, Victoria....
> 
> About 5 minutes after the cooking timer dings! :razz: :laugh:


I have a meat thermometer with an alarm on it...now if I could just find one with a setting for baby goats! Stick it in there and when it dings they're ready to come out LOL!! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol... :ROFL:


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh My Goodness Jean!! I am totally laughing over here!  :ROFL::lol::slapfloor: I just hope the cooking timer goes off soon!


You and me both! :lol: That poor darlin's legs are just going to collapse if she doesn't kid soon!


----------



## BCG

If she's not loosing fluids I wouldn't mess with her too much. On the other hand, if she is loosing fluid I'd be going in after kids. Do you have any oxytocin on hand?


----------



## MsScamp

zebradreams07 said:


> I have a meat thermometer with an alarm on it...now if I could just find one with a setting for baby goats! Stick it in there and when it dings they're ready to come out LOL!! :ROFL:


OMG, that is priceless! :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just checked her again, and easily fit 3 fingers in again. She doesn't push or contract when I do that, and I know she would be if she was close. I felt something solid about 3 inches in. I couldn't make out what it was. Could it be a kid?? If I had to guess, I'd say it was a mouth, as it wasn't split like a hoof would be.


I would say so - maybe a nose? Looks like Cosmo is on her way to delivering kids either later tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooo... I hope she does ok...  so nerve wracking!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She isn't loosing fluid, other than a few strands of stringy clear mucous which isn't unusual. She has been having discharge for the past month anyway. She isn't straining or pushing yet just stretching/arching her back. I am not really worried and I think I will just leave her alone for now. If she does start pushing and nothing comes after a reasonable amount of time, I will of course go in and help.

I used up the last of the oxytocin on Star for her afterbirth, but if the need comes I can get some form my married sister that lives about 15 minutes from us.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Will be watching for updates  Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Heidi!


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> I used up the last of the oxytocin on Star for her afterbirth, but if the need comes I can get some form my married sister that lives about 15 minutes from us.


Although I've never used oxytocin on any of my does, I did talk to my vet about it and he told me to be very careful with it because it has been known to cause prolapses if not used correctly. I have no doubt that you know what you are doing, but thought it would be worthwhile to throw that out there anyway.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Really its 10:25 pm my time and still NO babies yet?!?!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ok seriously Cosmo I thought you'd have finished baking those little beauties by now, geesh! Come on, you don't have to wait, really!


----------



## MsScamp

Patience, people, patience! All good things come to those who wait, and wait, and wait...! And on another note, this is exactly why I don't worry about due dates - much less pressure on me that way, and easier on my sanity! Of course, it does leave a little to be desired in the sleep department, but what the heck - one can't have it all! :wink: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Sleep Smeep sleep is for sissies!!! LOL :roll::hammer:


----------



## MsScamp

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Come on pretty lady! If i had to guess, I'm going to say a trad doe, paint doe, trad buck, red buck. Final answer


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NubianFan said:


> Sleep Smeep sleep is for sissies!!! LOL :roll::hammer:


LOL! Well, that disqualifies me from being a sissy!  Yeah... who needs sleep. :coffee2::coffee2::coffee2: (I do!)

It's midnight thirty, and Cosmo is standing at the feeder, happily eating hay. :hair::GAAH::hair::GAAH::hair:


----------



## nchen7

what a STINKER!!!! maybe Sunday babies then? she has to have them SOMETIME does she??


----------



## NyGoatMom

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Heidi!


LOL...Heidi is my goat....I'm Stephanie.... :lol:
I just realized it looks like it's my name though, so I changed it a bit!


----------



## Trickyroo

*Geez louise !
No babies yet ? :hammer::hammer::hammer:*


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well????


----------



## Trickyroo

*Well ???????* :coffee2:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol,,, NO BABIES YET!!! :GAAH: She (again) looks close though. She didn't finish her grain and has been standing with her head out the door arching her back, like she did yesterday. 

Oh, sorry Stephanie! I should have looked at that closer...  Nice to meet ya!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ugh come on I need something to do other than laundry and house work on this cold day!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

What torment, what torture, she gives us, waiting and waiting and waiting. :hug::doh::shades::help::hair::crazy::wallbang:

:-o I better chill, I guess the cold weather is getting to me, LOL :snowlaugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Nah , we all like dis :hammer::wallbang::stars:


----------



## Frosty

I waited til late morning to check in and still no babies. Cosmo you best not mess up my football game that starts at one oclock eastern time. lol


----------



## NubianFan

oh no, maybe she meant 3:23 pm?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I can't hardly stand to watch her anymore... :crazy::hair::shock::GAAH::shrug::wallbang: Get on with is Cosmo!! What is she waiting for???!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe she IS actually waiting for a written invitation. Write one up and hand it to her and see what happens... you never know she could be a very formal goat....


----------



## Texaslass

:slapfloor: Good idea!


----------



## Trickyroo

Anybody want to play cards :wallbang::hammer:


----------



## NubianFan

Actually this is probably what Cosmo is thinking right now. "Argh my back hurts, my hooves hurts, kids stop kicking me in the ribs and SOMEBODY needs to get OFF my bladder NOW... When are you guys coming out of there ANYWAY... Why can't these humans do something!!!! and what in the world did I EVER see in that buck!!!"


----------



## bayouboergoats

I bet if you do write up a letter she will eat it! Haha

I am up for a game of cards or dominos! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Trickyroo said:


> Anybody want to play cards :wallbang::hammer:


Gin Rummy or five card draw poker?


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Actually this is probably what Cosmo is thinking right now. "Argh my back hurts, my hooves hurts, kids stop kicking me in the ribs and SOMEBODY needs to get OFF my bladder NOW... When are you guys coming out of there ANYWAY... Why can't these humans do something!!!! and what in the world did I EVER see in that buck!!!"


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Poker


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha... yes, she would definitely eat it. She LOVES paper towels.... eats them on a regular basis! 

Poor goat can hardly stand. She lifts up each hoof on rotation while she's standing. She doesn't like to lie down as I can tell that really hurts too... if you'd just pop em out you'd feel a whole lot better Cosmo!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , I hear ya with the paper towels , lol. I had to race my Mocha to a roll I left on the milk stand the other day , lol. She saw it from afar and we both looked at it and each other , then raced to get to it before the other did , lol. 
( I got there first ) :ROFL: She totally knew it was a game too , she bleated then looked at me with her head tilted to the side  I just love her 

Poor Cosmo :blue: We're here for you sweetheart :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , seven card , no peeky with a bullyo :shades:


----------



## TrinityRanch

No babies yet!?!?!?! Do you think this is a game, Cosmo!? We're in TORTURE! I thought I'd get on here and find their sweet little pictures on the thread... Gahhh.....:GAAH::hair::wallbang::angry:


----------



## NubianFan

Seven card stud? what is a bullyo? I prefer five card draw, when I play seven card stud I usually lose, when I play five card draw at least I have a good chance at winning. We used to play gin rummy and that was so much fun but I honestly don't remember how to play it. Dad taught me how to play five card draw.


----------



## NubianFan

I have said it on this thread before but I don't know if y'all saw it, when I bought Dru the lady was signing her registration papers over to me and Dru grabbed them in her mouth and tried to EAT THEM we quickly grabbed them back but not before she tore them... goofey goat.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL: That must have been funny , lol. 

Well , a bullyo , is a wild card. Before the game is delt , a card is picked from the deck , and that card is the wild card. It can be anything .

I used to play cards all the time on Friday nights with my friends when we were younger . We use to do nickel dime , but it went higher and the money pot could get quite large. All in fun though , feel , maybe just for the winner , lol.
I caught on quick to the game and had a great "poker face"  I could bluff anyone , lol. My husband at the time , now my ex , would roll every time I beat one of his friends , lol. Sometimes I wasn't allowed to play because of 
that  Fun times :-D


----------



## toth boer goats

:-D:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I was wondering if it was a wild card. We just call it wild. Like we will say Jokers wild or deuces wild or something like that.


----------



## NubianFan

And see Cosmo, what you have done? You have forced us to gambling....


----------



## Trickyroo

Who's Cosmo :whatgoat:
If this Cosmo wants to play , she has to anti up :shades:


----------



## Texaslass

And 30 pages of sitting around twiddling our thumbs....  :hammer:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My goodness you guys!! I leave for an hour and this is what I came back to! You are guys are going crazy along with me, too!  

Still nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!:hair::GAAH::hammer::roll::tear::-cry::GAAH: She's just eating hay!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey don't blame me I have been iced inside my house since 2:30 pm on thursday, I am going a little odd...


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, :lol: we love you guys. Just rooting for your Girls and want to see those kiddo's. :drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures.  Her udder feels REALLY full.


----------



## Trickyroo

Got milk :shock::-o:shocked:

Dang , she looks like a giant milk vat on four legs , barely :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I know right, she has an udder that would make a dairy person proud 
Also that baby belleh, I swear I can see at least three individual lumps in there...


----------



## Trickyroo

I see a whole herd of them !


----------



## Trickyroo

:goattruck::goattruck::goattruck::goattruck:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's a nice udder! 

Put her in the trailer and go for a small drive, that should get things going! :lol:
Cosmo! Just get on with this!!! That'd be great, thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's a nice udder!
> 
> Put her in the trailer and go for a small drive, that should get things going! :lol:
> Cosmo! Just get on with this!!! That'd be great, thanks  :thumbup:


Lol, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who gets tempted to just shake them till the kids come out! :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol... yeah that would get things going all right.  Poor goat!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hmmmm.......I wonder if this is gonna be what my future thread will look like....30 pages of nothing but anger/frustration at the goat  LOL. Better hope my girls go on time! 

Are you sure she wasn't bred on her next heat?!?!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Maybe its my screen but I did not see any legs on her.....all belly and udder! Lol


----------



## Frosty

OH MY. Still no babies. well at least she didn't mess up my football game. Now you can have the babies cosmo..Send them all on down. lol


----------



## NubianFan

I have decided that she isn't pregnant she is just really fat.... she has been eating too much junk food late at night and doesn't want to tell us, oh and she has also been eating this strange weed causing her udder to grow, she didn't want us to know that either... she is so ashamed and that is why she put her head against the building.... not because she hurts because she is mortified with her weed eating, late night snacking self....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Leslie, you are hilarious!! So THAT'S what all this is about... but here's one for you, what are the little things kicking against my hand when I feel her belly? I side affect of the weed eating?  

The buck was only in with her for a 6-7 days... I know she has to be due before the 11th, as she had lots of white discharge for a due date of 12/6, and the buck bred her every day for several days after that. So if she had a 5 days heat, she'd be due 12/11 at the very latest. Not sure why I picked 12/8 as her due date, but I think it was because that's the last breeding I observed before Rich ran off with somebody else!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Crossroads Boers said:


> Lol,,, NO BABIES YET!!! :GAAH: She (again) looks close though. She didn't finish her grain and has been standing with her head out the door arching her back, like she did yesterday.
> 
> Oh, sorry Stephanie! I should have looked at that closer...  Nice to meet ya!


Hahaha, that's ok! Heidi's gorgeous, so no insult there :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Not sure why I picked 12/8 as her due date, but I think it was because that's the last breeding I observed before Rich ran off with somebody else!


That scoundrel! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh she's pregnant, they are building a whole pasture comunity in there and will come out knowing how to graze, waiting so long. HeHe. :sleeping: :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol ^^ by the time they come out, the grass will be a foot tall!


----------



## toth boer goats

HaHa


----------



## Texaslass

STILL NOTHING????!! :wallbang:


----------



## NubianFan

Crossroads Boers said:


> Leslie, you are hilarious!! So THAT'S what all this is about... but here's one for you, what are the little things kicking against my hand when I feel her belly? I side affect of the weed eating?


No that is the worst part of all!!! She has terrible mexican jumping bean gas...oh the humiliation she can't stand for the other does to know!!! :eyeroll::lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NubianFan said:


> No that is the worst part of all!!! She has terrible mexican jumping bean gas...oh the humiliation she can't stand for the other does to know!!! :eyeroll::lol:


My goodness the things you come up with!!!! :ROFL::slapfloor: Well that must be some awfully bad gas to be that strong!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL a little levity never hurts a situation. I have a very scarily creative mind. 
No I fully realize she is very pregnant, she just needs to have them babez.


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here are some pictures.  Her udder feels REALLY full.


I wonder if it's possible for a pregnant doe's belly to actually touch the ground. Cosmo's is already to her knees! Hmmmm, I wonder if she is conducting an experiment to find out! :shocked: :whatgoat: :crazy:


----------



## MsScamp

Trickyroo said:


> I see a whole herd of them !


No lie! :shocked: Victoria, Cosmo might increase your herd by 6 more!  :whatgoat:


----------



## MsScamp

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Put her in the trailer and go for a small drive....


The poor girl will high center unless the trailer has a ramp! :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

can boers have 6?; now that would be something especially if they were all healthy.


----------



## MsScamp

nubianfan said:


> i have decided that she isn't pregnant she is just really fat.... She has been eating too much junk food late at night and doesn't want to tell us, oh and she has also been eating this strange weed causing her udder to grow, she didn't want us to know that either... She is so ashamed and that is why she put her head against the building.... Not because she hurts because she is mortified with her weed eating, late night snacking self....


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp

Yes, Boers can have 6 kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wowee! Really shocked she hasn't had her babiezzz yet!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Huhhhh its off to bed time for me 7:26pm here lots to do tomorrow i bet she goes tonight and i will miss it all while i am sleeping!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh man, just read this thread! Glad I am just now joining in, I could feel all of your pain from Pennsylvania! Here's to happy kidding tonight or tomorrow!

Oh, and I am in for a game of Sequence.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

GoatCrazy said:


> The poor girl will high center unless the trailer has a ramp! :tears:


Nah, big fat Alice made the 12 inch climb and she's got a belly on her almost like Cosmo's! 
Not sure what you would do in that situation though... :chin: onder:


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I have decided that she isn't pregnant she is just really fat.... she has been eating too much junk food late at night and doesn't want to tell us, oh and she has also been eating this strange weed causing her udder to grow, she didn't want us to know that either... she is so ashamed and that is why she put her head against the building.... not because she hurts because she is mortified with her weed eating, late night snacking self....


:ROFL: :applaud: :ROFL:

Leslie, you are too much! LOL


----------



## MsScamp

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nah, big fat Alice made the 12 inch climb and she's got a belly on her almost like Cosmo's!
> Not sure what you would do in that situation though... :chin: onder:


Loader and sling? :thinking:


----------



## Jessica84

After posting on another thread just remembered this  try giving her coffee.....in one of my books I have its believed to make a goat go in labor.....never tried but couldn't hurt right????


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

UGH I thought for sure there would be babies by the time i came home today..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey, maybe I will try that, Jessica! She eats/drinks pretty much anything, so if I mix a little molasses in it I'm sure she'd drink it right down.  

I NEVER thought we'd be to 7:00 PM on the 8th and still not have babies!!!! :GAAH: I thought for sure that she would kid at least 2 days early with 3 days early being likely. I must have gotten her due date wrong....

Anyway, her udder is very full, almost to the point where it can't fill anymore. Her ligs are as gone as can be and have been like that pretty much all day. Her tailhead has really risen and everything is really soft and mushy back there. And she has been staying away from the herd since noon. Every time I went outside to check on her she would be outside somewhere laying in a different spot each time. That is very unusual for her. 
I am sure hoping that she will kid soon, and hopefully be in labor by tomorrow morning.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Exciting! Sounds close!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

GoatCrazy said:


> No lie! :shocked: Victoria, Cosmo might increase your herd by 6 more!  :whatgoat:


That would be cool!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

9:06 pm my time

Any babies yet or are you sleeping?????

Hays my message didn't post until after you did!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure sounds close!! Eek! So exciting!!


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> That would be cool!!!!!!


You obviously have way more energy than I do.  :ROFL: The last thing in the world I need is to have a doe deliver sextuplets! :GAAH: :wallbang: :hammer: :hair:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Since I have to be up every night feeding bottle babies, might as well make it fun and have a whole herd of them! Totally joking...


----------



## NubianFan

I think she should have seven and you could name them after the seven dwarfs


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just want to sleep again... :doh: 

WHO WANTS BOTTLE BABIES??? PLEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me me!! I do! I miss little babies!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NubianFan said:


> I think she should have seven and you could name them after the seven dwarfs


So let's see, that would be 5 bottle kids. I need 5 volunteers...  Before nice little Victoria goes crazy... :crazy:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey, there's one. Thank you Skyla.  Regan's two... 3 more!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! If only you were a tad closer! My mom wants a boer


----------



## Trickyroo

Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me :wave:


----------



## bayouboergoats

NubianFan said:


> I think she should have seven and you could name them after the seven dwarfs


That would be adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> Since I have to be up every night feeding bottle babies, might as well make it fun and have a whole herd of them! Totally joking...


Now you've done it Victoria ! :dance::dance::dance:
You be sorry now :crazy::thumb:


----------



## NubianFan

I think she is safe I don't think there is over 4 in there.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to bed , night guys :wave:
Goodnight Cosmo and company :wave:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! If only you were a tad closer! My mom wants a boer


I'll breed Jenni to a nice LaMancha for you Skyla :dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Night Laura!  Sleep through the night well, I can only dream of doing that.   

Yeah, we should be good. I really am joking... she's got 4 max. I have 2 people who want bottle doelings, and 1 guy that wants a bottle buck, so we should be good! Until she goes and has 4 bucks...


----------



## Trickyroo

I would stay up on Cosmo watch for you Victoria , so you can get some shut eye  Skyla and I can feed the babies too for ya 
We won't "borrow" any , promise :thinking:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I would stay up on Cosmo watch for you Victoria , so you can get some shut eye  Skyla and I can feed the babies too for ya  We won't "borrow" any , promise :thinking:


Not sure I could promise that! Do you see how cute they are?!  

Hope you get some decent rest Victoria


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I'll breed Jenni to a nice LaMancha for you Skyla :dance:


I'll let my mom know  
But she wants a PB to raise kids for meat.. Idk if she would want a dairy cross :shrug:


----------



## dodge_dart69

Crossroads Boers said:


> Night Laura!  Sleep through the night well, I can only dream of doing that.
> 
> Yeah, we should be good. I really am joking... she's got 4 max. I have 2 people who want bottle doelings, and 1 guy that wants a bottle buck, so we should be good! Until she goes and has 4 bucks...


I hope it goes well for u!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Skyla.  I really do sleep well until 12-1am, then am up again at 6am. These crazy hours should be over in a week or two though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You might have to take her up on that offer, Victoria! Just get a wireless surveillance camera, and link it to Laura's computer, and a few others who offer, just have them call you when she's pushing! Then maybe you can get some sleep :lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch

Crossroads Boers said:


> So let's see, that would be 5 bottle kids. I need 5 volunteers...  Before nice little Victoria goes crazy... :crazy:


I volunteer as tribute! No really, I would do anything at this point for Cosmo to get her head (because the rest of her won't fit) in the game and start pushing! :hammer:


----------



## dodge_dart69

Im expecting baby pictures tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye! I don't know how you do it! I'm not a morning person AT ALL! Lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lacie, you're brilliant!!   

Hey, thanks Katelyn!

Lol... How can you own goats and not be a morning person...


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll let my mom know
> But she wants a PB to raise kids for meat.. Idk if she would want a dairy cross :shrug:


:shock::shock::shock: Oh ! I recind my offer , lolol.:hammer:

Yeah , definitely need a PB I guess&#8230;..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> :shock::shock::shock: Oh ! I recind my offer , lolol.:hammer: Yeah , definitely need a PB I guess..


LOL! I thought you would think twice about it :laugh: I don't think I would be able to eat one of those babies! 

Idk.. It's just a thought right now... She wants to get rid of the rabbits and do goats... We may send them to a friends house so we don't 'know' them.. Make it a little easier.. Lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha... oh yeah, these are meat goats... I've never tried goat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You could actually still do that for other kidding times. Hook up a camera to your computer or tv, and when you wake up, just look over and see what she's doing instead of going out a million times in the cold.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And we would NEVER eat one we got from you Laura :hug: they are far to precious  we want to get one as a pet/brood doe  but like I said.. Still
Undecided


----------



## Trickyroo

The ONLY thing that makes me smile in the AM is my goats 
Not puppies , not the dogs , Ok , maybe my Beagle Kelly , but thats about it , lolol. I would run up to the barn just to see baby Hallie 
Other then that , Im growly in the AM  Give me a half hour or so to wake up and Im fine then , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I know that Skyla  I was kidding , tee hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha... oh yeah, these are meat goats... I've never tried goat.


It's very good! I tried it at a breeder friends house  delish!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Oh I know that Skyla  I was kidding , tee hee


I thought so  but just wanted to be sure you knew that  
honestly I could never eat any of the goats we have now! They are my babies and I love them to bits and pieces!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ha!! You think I go out a million times in the cold??? Nope, not me... just once a night for the bottle baby.  I have never had a goat kid in the middle of the night, so never both with checking unless I have to be out there anyway.


Awe why not?! :laugh:

We have a baby video monitor (that I doubt is going to work this year lol!) love that thing!


----------



## dodge_dart69

Is cosmo 100% boer ?


----------



## NubianFan

I love goat meat and lamb meat too, but I could never eat one I personally raised I don't think. I can eat chickens or cows I raised but I just get too close to the goats. I would love to be able to raise lamb til they were about 10 months old and butcher them because I love love love lamb so much, but again I don't think I could do it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Are you kidding me?! It gets tiring... you know... 2 pairs of pants... 3 jackets... as many layers of socks that can fit in your boots... ear muffs...gloves. Yeah... no.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

dodge_dart69 said:


> Is cosmo 100% boer ?


Nope, she's PB.  Her dam is a % doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I love goat meat and lamb meat too, but I could never eat one I personally raised I don't think. I can eat chickens or cows I raised but I just get too close to the goats. I would love to be able to raise lamb til they were about 10 months old and butcher them because I love love love lamb so much, but again I don't think I could do it.


Same here! We raise plenty of our own meat and I have no problem with it! But.. I'm just not sure about raising my own goat lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crossroads Boers said:


> Are you kidding me?! It gets tiring... you know... 2 pairs of pants... 3 jackets... as many layers of socks that can fit in your boots... ear muffs...gloves. Yeah... no.


LOL! 
Don't worry that will be me when my does kid in February  
I'm hoping my coveralls fit and are real warm! LOL!


----------



## dodge_dart69

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nope, she's PB.  Her dam is a % doe.


Oh, well she's a beautiful doe!


----------



## dodge_dart69

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> Don't worry that will be me when my does kid in February
> I'm hoping my coveralls fit and are real warm! LOL!


My does kid feb-march.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

dodge_dart69 said:


> Oh, well she's a beautiful doe!


Thanks.  She was a bottle baby and we've had her since she was 2 1/2 months. She's 4 now I think, and this is her 4th kidding with us.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Are you kidding me?! It gets tiring... you know... 2 pairs of pants... 3 jackets... as many layers of socks that can fit in your boots... ear muffs...gloves. Yeah... no.


:laugh: Don't you know you're supposed to stay dressed like that at kidding time?  it takes the hassle out of getting dressed several times a day.
What's the temperature out there right now?


----------



## dodge_dart69

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.  She was a bottle baby and we've had her since she was 2 1/2 months. She's 4 now I think, and this is her 4th kidding with us.


That's the same with my 1st goats. Now there pretty much pets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dodge_dart69 said:


> My does kid feb-march.


I would rather march! I wish we waited!
Does it get very cold where you live?


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't wait till Spring when Bob's sheep start lambing ! We can't keep them since we can't breed then back to their dad. Bob wants to sell them for pets , and so would I but I just don't see the market for them ( as pets ).
Soooooo , that brings up the word ( butcher ) and I know he would never do that again. He did that with his Dad when he was a kid and swore he would never do it again. So , either we get a bigger farm or I have no idea what is going to happen come Spring and all those bouncing baby lambs :hammer::hammer::hammer:
I don't like lamb at all , he loves it . But it will be totally different when its his lambs. I couldn't do it , I'm sure of that.


----------



## dodge_dart69

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I would rather march! I wish we waited!
> Does it get very cold where you live?


Yes, well Oregon isn't as bad in march last night was -16.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I can't wait till Spring when Bob's sheep start lambing ! We can't keep them since we can't breed then back to their dad. Bob wants to sell them for pets , and so would I but I just don't see the market for them ( as pets ). Soooooo , that brings up the word ( butcher ) and I know he would never do that again. He did that with his Dad when he was a kid and swore he would never do it again. So , either we get a bigger farm or I have no idea what is going to happen come Spring and all those bouncing baby lambs :hammer::hammer::hammer: I don't like lamb at all , he loves it . But it will be totally different when its his lambs. I couldn't do it , I'm sure of that.


What about 4-H kids?? I'm sure there would be plenty looking for a project animal! 

I don't think I've ever had lamb.. And your right, it's different when it's your own!


----------



## dodge_dart69

Yea, when it's your own animal its really sad!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to have to check with the schools around here and see if its a interest for anybody. Good idea , I never thought of that 
I was just trying to figure out what we will do once our place explodes with lambs and baby goats , lolol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dodge_dart69 said:


> Yes, well Oregon isn't as bad in march last night was -16.


Eek! That's cold! Lol! 
We had a nice snow storm in mid/late March this year  and then some parts got snow the last week of May and it was BOILING the next week! LOL! Crazy New England :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

lamb is so delicious, it truly is my favorite meat.... Yummmmm


----------



## dodge_dart69

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Eek! That's cold! Lol!
> We had a nice snow storm in mid/late March this year  and then some parts got snow the last week of May and it was BOILING the next week! LOL! Crazy New England :roll:


Yea, my grampa always says "if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could always post an 'add' at your local feed store too  I'm sure you could find some one who would want some to help keep weeds down too  

A lady that bought two of our wethers a few years ago had some pet sheep  so ya never know :$


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dodge_dart69 said:


> Yea, my grampa always says "if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes!"


LOL! That's what we say here too :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

I just don't like it , no matter how its prepared. Im a seafood junkie 
And chicken , turkey , but no lamb or goat to speak of. 
(Yet ) on the goat , but never MY goats


----------



## NubianFan

If I was near you Laura I would buy them from you and eat them for you LOL I would just take them straight to the butcher from your doorstep if I could get you to keep them til they were at least 8 months old or so. LOL There is a guy here that sells lamb that way and I am probably going to eventually take him up on it once I get out of school and have more time, If I dont' have to actually do it and dress it out myself I will be fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I just don't like it , no matter how its prepared. Im a seafood junkie  And chicken , turkey , but no lamb or goat to speak of. (Yet ) on the goat , but never MY goats


I do not like seafood  icky! I'm the girl that get chicken at a seafood restraint  LOL!

And turkey is good! Esp FRESH turkey!! :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

See and I am not crazy about most seafood, Oh I have some things I like but I have a lot I just could take or leave too. 
If I had my choice I would pick lamb over beef hands down. and I like goat too if it is prepared well. It is just my taste I guess because my mom doesn't care much for it either. Now my daughter likes it pretty well when I am the one cooking it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Bob would never go for it , sorry NubianFan 
I have a rooster you could have though :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Can I interest anyone in a "fresh" rooster ? Anyone ?
May I stress the "fresh" part


----------



## NubianFan

Poor guy he will be sheep traumatized. LOL it is okay I think by the time I paid the gas to get to New York from Arkansas that would be some expensive lamb meat. LOL


----------



## dodge_dart69

Roosters are mean so it wouldn't be a hard dicision to make. #shovel#dinner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Can I interest anyone in a "fresh" rooster ? Anyone ? May I stress the "fresh" part


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## dodge_dart69

I'll take some!


----------



## NubianFan

I have a big plump rooster here I have been eyeballing every time I see him hanging around close to the house I say you look juicy... he always runs off....
Chicken....


----------



## Trickyroo

I'd roast the hump myself , but Bob wouldn't like me to do that :/


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> I have a big plump rooster here I have been eyeballing every time I see him hanging around close to the house I say you look juicy... he always runs off....
> Chicken....


:hi5::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## dodge_dart69

I wonder how cosmo is............ poor gurl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I have a big plump rooster here I have been eyeballing every time I see him hanging around close to the house I say you look juicy... he always runs off.... Chicken....


ROFL!! Very nice pun!  :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

*SOLD* to dodge_dart69cc:stars::stars::stars:

:hug::dance::hugs::hi5::slapfloor::leap::cheers:


----------



## Trickyroo

dodge_dart69 said:


> I wonder how cosmo is............ poor gurl


Oh Cosmo , Smozmo :whatgoat::hammer:


----------



## dodge_dart69

Too bad I'm on the other side of the country.... :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I would ship him to ya , NO PROBLEM


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Laura remember that video you sent me and Jerry was chasing Baby Hal! I'm sorry but I thought it was humorous the way she ran off :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , I'm really going to bed now . I bet Cosmo will start pushing right about nnnnnnnnnnn *NOW*


----------



## dodge_dart69

Yea...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Laura  :wave: I'm thinking I should go to Bed too..


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , it was , lolol. Wouldn't you know it , Jerry eyeballed my baby Sweatpea the other day just as I put her down !!!
I went after him like flies on poo !! I swear he needs to go !
I chased him right into his pen and into his coop !! 
I could deal with him , but not when he will attack anything smaller then he is , that doesn't fly around here IMO ! We will have a lot of babies around come Spring , and he needs to be gone way before that .

Night night


----------



## dodge_dart69

Hmmm..... What? No, I wasn't thinking about a certain goat. [Cough] *cozmo*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Mee too! ^ Good night! 

I was just watching her, and debating if I should stay. She looks very, very close. She can hardly want now, and is grinding her teeth non stop. It's awful. Poor goat! She laid down and can hardly breath! Her udder is solid, and ligs are gone.  Yay! Should have kids within 24 hours!


----------



## Trickyroo

Victoria , can we have a update before i turn in ?
I know , that sounds sarcastic since you will be up till GOd knows when with her………but since your up , how is she ?


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars: :stars: Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## Trickyroo

Oops , we posted together , thank you for the update


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I keep checking on here - hope u can get some sleep!


----------



## NubianFan

go cosmo go but sleep nighty night first and go first thing in the morning


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh geez.. there's a whole page of you all goofing off!


----------



## Maddyluc2001

Holy i thougth that the pygmys look bad.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NubianFan said:


> go cosmo go but sleep nighty night first and go first thing in the morning


YEEEESSSSSS. Sleep first, kids later. I need sleep...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! Cosmo kids soon! :greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo

The whole world is waiting on Cosmo 
Then , we go check up on Snow White 
Busy , busy , busy crazy goat people we all are , lolol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Maddyluc2001 said:


> Holy i thougth that the pygmys look bad.


Uh...what does that mean??


----------



## NubianFan

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh geez.. there's a whole page of you all goofing off!


Us goof off? We would NEVER do such a thing.....:-o


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Night Laura, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Uh...what does that mean??


How huge they get, I would assume.  pygmies get humongous like Cosmo when they are pregnant.


----------



## NubianFan

Crossroads Boers said:


> Uh...what does that mean??


I took it to mean that she is huge preggo, cuz usually the tiny pygmys look so huge, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## dodge_dart69

Crossroads Boers said:


> Uh...what does that mean??


I think it means fat wise


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay really, this has been fun... but I'm gonna hit the hay. I'm so excited though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, goodnight :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone I should go too, you better rest while you can Victoria! 7 coming tomorrow...


----------



## dodge_dart69

Me too. *yawn* night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be waiting for kid pictures in the morning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My goodness! I was out of town all weekend, figured I'd come back to kids! But nope! :roll: hurry up girl!


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Since I have to be up every night feeding bottle babies, might as well make it fun and have a whole herd of them! Totally joking...


Well, Chaos would have lots of company for a while, and you wouldn't have to worry about the others being lonely!  That's always the hardest part of having bottle babies for me - that there is rarely more than one, they don't have a friend, and they miss out on the usual interactions of being around another goat their size. :blue:


----------



## nchen7

FINALLY! my ignoring this thread has paid off!! can't wait for baby updates tomorrow!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Bad Girls (well, i think most of you are girls that have been posting on this thread)! I was on page 37 as of midway through this evening, and came back to see it had progressed to page 45. I figured there were new babies to be seen. Shame on you for goofing off and filling up pages on here!


----------



## MsScamp

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Me me!! I do! I miss little babies!!


That's good to know, Skyla. I'll ship any bottle babies I have to you via FedEx overnight!


----------



## Tayet

Lol, every time I see 'Cosmo's Countdown' pop up to the top I click thinking that she's gone into labor!


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Lacie, you're brilliant!!
> 
> Hey, thanks Katelyn!
> 
> Lol... How can you own goats and not be a morning person...


Actually, it isn't that difficult. I'm not a morning person either, but I make a few concessions at certain times of the year and set my alarm! :laugh:


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Are you kidding me?! It gets tiring... you know... 2 pairs of pants... 3 jackets... as many layers of socks that can fit in your boots... ear muffs...gloves. Yeah... no.


You need to check out SmartWool socks, Terramar silk glove liners, silk pant liners, and Carhart or Cabelas winter coats. They will cut down your dressing time as well as the bulk!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No babies at the midnight baby feeding.  Looks like she could be streaming though... sure is exciting! I'll probably be up again about 4am to go get another update.


----------



## MsScamp

I sure hope Cosmo gets down to business so you and Caroline can finally get some much deserved sleep!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Goodmorning Cosmo!!!!!! I will be away from the house for most of the day today!!!!! Please wait until later this afternoon! 



I thought maybe I would try some reverse physcoligy


----------



## sassy

I read thru every page and I thought by the time I got to today's Cosmo would have had babies!!! Ugh!!! No babies!!! My goats are not morning goats lol. If it's cold and it's cold here in upstate New York they stay in there barn wanting to be fed in bed. Lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Baby #1 is here. A gorgeous traditional buck. It was a very traumatic birth, and he's not moving or breathing very much. But I'm just happy he's alive. We swung him and splashed cold water on his face, and that perked him up a little. His mouth is hanging open like he can't breath, and he won't hardly move...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I had to do mouth to mouth to get him breathing at first...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Now there's a traditional doe.  She was breech.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GoatCrazy said:


> That's good to know, Skyla. I'll ship any bottle babies I have to you via FedEx overnight!


Hey sounds good to me!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prayers for the little buck!! And congrats on the two of them!! Now a few more does


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, poor baby  I hope the rest is going smoothly! Did you have to assist the breech?


----------



## nchen7

oh wow! glad he's alive. hoping he'll perk up soon!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Oh come on Cosmo. You can do it. 
Victoria, your doing a great job. Keep it up
Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Sending prayers come in Cosmo!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww, come on baby hang in there! 

Any more babies? How are they doing, how's mom? I know you'll update when you can! Prayers that all turns out okay!


----------



## Trickyroo

:hugs::hugs:ray:ray:ray::goattruck:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I cant take the suspense anymore !!!! 
Im praying for all of them


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't like how long this is taking  I hope Cosmo pulls through this ok! I know she is in capable hands. Sending good thoughts your way Crossroads! :hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Baby #3 is a traditional doe.  It almost seems like she's done...? They are big kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Whew! How is Cosmo doing?


----------



## Frosty

So glad she has delivered and hope you have success with getting them up and going. Sending prayers and good vibes your way and will check again soon to see what progress you've made. hugs to you all


----------



## mmiller

Congrats on the babies!! Hope everyone is doing ok. Cant wait for pics.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh thank God ! How is Cosmo ? How are all the babies doing ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay for another doe!!  maybe she will have one more pain doe binding in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Both of the doelings can stand and have nursed. The little guy still can't move much, but is talking. His temp was at 94... so he's inside now and we'll tube him once it gets over 100. The doelings are absolutely stunning.  I'll get pics once things calm down a little! 

Cosmo is doing great! 

I had to pull the guy out with his head folded back... I tried for 30 minutes to get it on top of his legs, and I could while he was in mom, but his legs/head/neck and my arm couldn't fit back out. I pushed him back in over and over and was in past my elbow, but I just couldn't get him positioned right, as as soon as Cosmo would push, and I would pull, his head would go right back. I thought for sure he'd be dead, but he seems like he'll be okay.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank goodness ! Glad to hear all are doing well  Hope the little boy gets stronger quickly , he had a traumatic entry to the world !
Cant wait to see the pictures ! Well done Victoria 
Congrats honey  Hugs to Cosmo  and to you and Caroline too 
God bless !


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the triplets! I hope they all do well for you.


----------



## nchen7

congrats to all!!! :stars:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Congrats! Good job Cosmo! Now once the dust clears you should be able to rest a bit!


----------



## Texaslass

:GAAH: I'm on the edge of my seat wondering if there'll be another one!! :lol:

SO glad she finally had them though!! She must feel a whole lot better already!  :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are The girls.  The boy's temp is up to 97 last I checked, and he is starting to lift his head and suck on things.  He's in the house by the fire. The girls out here are both at 101 and nursed quite a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe they are so cute!!  

Glad to her the buckling is warming up and doing better


----------



## Texaslass

Aw, they're so sweet!


----------



## 8566

:fireworks:


Glad you were able to get that boy out. It's hard when that head gets tucked back.

Cuties for sure!


----------



## dodge_dart69

omg there adorable!!!!


----------



## springkids

Hope the little boy gets stronger quickly. The girls are not painted but still gorgeous!!!! Love those little faces!!!

Congrats on adorable babies!!!!!

:rainbow::-D


----------



## nchen7

oh my! they are CUTE!!! glad to hear the buckling is feeling a bit better!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The bucking's temp was over 100, so we just tubed him. He's so gorgeous, and doing much better.  They are all so big and powerful! Just weighed the girls and they are 10.2 and 9.7. The buck is at least that!


----------



## BCG

Congrats and great job ladies! They're adorable.


----------



## NubianFan

yay babies finally, I hope the little boy gets stronger, glad you were able to help her. Maybe now you can finally relax a little.


----------



## HoukFarms

Adorable  great job Cosmo!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW, they are big and Beautiful for sure.

Great job getting that buck out and getting his temp up. Were you able to get some Colostrum in him? 

How is Cosmo doing? Did she get lots of warm molasses water for all her hard work?


----------



## Tayet

Great job Cosmo! The babies are adorable. I'm glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!So happy things seem to be improving for the lil guy! Congrats on the doelings too.... I had the day wrong but the sexes right! So that means I get the babies as a prize, right?


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay :hugs::hugs::hugs: WOW those are some big babies :shocked: 
Poor Cosmo :worried: She definitely needs a nice warm bowl of molasses water  Glad to hear the buckling is doing better !!! :wahoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, Cosmo got warm molasses water, and is eating grain and hay already.  She still looks prego... the afterbirth is all out already, but I've seen her push several times still. I again tried to feel for another kid, but find nothing. 

Here are some more pics. The one in the house is the buck, who is now outside again, and doing well. We tubed 2 1/2 ounces into him.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice babies. 

Invest in a lamb puller, it will help with the ones that are stubborn, when we can't get their head to stay forward, to come out in proper presentation.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww...I just wanna cuddle that little baby boy! He looks so sweet


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cosmo is still pushing on and off... I don't feel a kid... what could she be doing? Should I be worried about a prolapse?


----------



## milk and honey

Congrats! They look huge! I lost a buckling that presented like that a couple seasons ago...great job! !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Little Bucky can stand now.  He weighed 9.8! So Cosmo had about 30lbs of kids alone!


----------



## goat luver 101

Congrats on big, healthy kids!:stars:After all this you deserve it, hopefully now you can get some rest yourself! :smile:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh he is such a cutie !! I love that boy !!
Oh my , I guess a prolapse is a possibility 
Can you get your vets opinion over the phone. ?
Maybe Laxie or someone else with experience will come on...


----------



## Frosty

Wow this is wonderful. They are all beautiful. So glad it is over and they all seem to be doing good. Hope cosmo is doing okay after all that. 30 pounds of kids no wonder she had trouble walking. Job well done. Hugs to all.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Congratulations on three gorgeous babies!!


----------



## MsScamp

Wow, Victoria, those are some big kids! I am so glad that they all made it and are doing well. :dance: :dance: Good job to you and Caroline! :applaud: They are absolutely gorgeous, too!


----------



## kccjer

I had one that presented an absolute HUGE boy (dead) and then was so swollen she couldn't get the 2nd one out. Called the vet and he delivered a nice little girl. Poor little doe kept pushing for the longest time even tho there weren't any more. It's just the trauma from the big kids making them feel like they need to push. She should quit in a while....


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> I had to pull the guy out with his head folded back... I tried for 30 minutes to get it on top of his legs, and I could while he was in mom, but his legs/head/neck and my arm couldn't fit back out. I pushed him back in over and over and was in past my elbow, but I just couldn't get him positioned right, as as soon as Cosmo would push, and I would pull, his head would go right back. I thought for sure he'd be dead, but he seems like he'll be okay.


Enasco carries a variety of head snares. I've used this one with great success in situations like this. http://www.enasco.com/product/C13129N


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she just pushing a little, or a lot? 

So far I was right about the kid count, and sexes, way of on the color though!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all! I'm glad I decided to check on her at 4am.  

Good for you Lacie.  I was way off... Remember I said "she'll either have 4, or three 10 pounders!". Well, she's got one 10 pounder and two over 9! 

She's just pushing a little... I haven't seen her do it for a little while now. I'll call the vet if she starts up again.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yeah!!! Congrats on 3 big ol babies!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the kids though, sorry the delivery was such a pain. Ebony's was pretty bad too.

If it's just a little, she is probably just pushing the after birth along.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Amber!  

The little guy was tubed with 2 1/2 ounces earlier this morning,. and he just now drank 2 ounces from a bottle. He is doing great! 

Anybody want to help with names? One of the girls will be "Rich N Radiant" (sire is Mr. Rich) but I'm having trouble thinking of one for the buck and other doe... :scratch:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If it's just a little, she is probably just pushing the after birth along.


She lost her afterbirth about 2 hours after the last kid came out...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure she's fine if she hasn't done it in a while then.

Adorable kids! I don't have any good names though


----------



## mrs.beers

"Rags to Riches"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I thought of that one, and
So Rich So Pretty
Rich Cosmopolitan
Rich N Radical
and a few others, but I don't know if they are worthy names


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww so glad they babies are doing well! That is scary how the buck kept presenting! Glad you were able to get him out without needing a vet/assistance. 

I love the pics you posted of the girls, the solid head baby reminds me of our doe Star. She has the same disgusted look on her face that Star gets when she doesn't get her way lol 

Love the little spots on the buck and other doe's face!


----------



## NubianFan

I like So Rich So Pretty for a doeling I like Rich and Radical for a buck.

So for the doeling how about 
Rich Girl On Cosmo
Cosmo's Rich Covergirl
Cosmo's Covergirl
Rich Covergirl
Pretty Little Covergirl
Rich N' Pretty Covergirl
Too Cosmo for you
Rich for Cosmo

For buckling
Rich and Ready
Rich Red Romeo
Rich Playboy
Rich Sugardaddy
Rich Red Valentino


----------



## NubianFan

An either sex name you could do would be
Red Headed and Rich
or 
Rich Red Head
buckling
Red Headed Rich Playboy
doeling 
Red Headed Cosmo Girl


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I like Cosmo's Covergirl!


----------



## nchen7

Rich N Famous is all I got for now.....


----------



## HoosierShadow

mrs.beers said:


> "Rags to Riches"


You know... Rags to Riches was a beautiful and very popular racehorse 

She was AWESOME, here's a great video from before one of her biggest races against the boys in the 2007 Belmont Stakes <this is the same race Secretariat smashed the world record for 1 1/2 mile race in 1973 and became one of 11 triple crown winners>.






With that said, I love the name


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...lots of good suggestions! 

Rich and Robust
Pearl of Cosmo
Cosmo's Rich Pearl
Cosmo's Comet
Ready for Riches
??? this is harder than you'd think...lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Great names, awesome!! THANKS!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Leslie and Stephanie... you're great at names! I'm gonna be contacting you a lot now...


----------



## NubianFan

Hey all that crazy imagination has got to be good for something right? :snowlaugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...no problem, I'll do what I can!


----------



## ksalvagno

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cosmo is still pushing on and off... I don't feel a kid... what could she be doing? Should I be worried about a prolapse?


Have you actually gone in to check? If you haven't, that is what I would do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, several times. ^


----------



## BCG

The dark headed girl looks like Venus. The boy...looks like the northern star on his forehead....maybe the little drummer boy.


----------



## nancy d

Richie Rich & Lil Lotta
Really Rich
Spread the Wealth
Rich Roller
Rich & Handsome


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nancy, those are great also!  

The little guy has had 4oz from a bottle now. He's doing really well still.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

More pictures of the little guy... it's snowing again!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooohh. I like Spread the Wealth...nice name nancy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

GoatCrazy said:


> That's good to know, Skyla. I'll ship any bottle babies I have to you via FedEx overnight!


Oh oh! I'll take them!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So adorable! I finally came on and saw babies!!! 

I've really liked some of the names! I had some but forgot... Maybe I'll have them later? :lol: anyway, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute  Glad all is good.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww he's precious ♥


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love Rags to Riches  

You still have my list?? Not that I have any that have anything with Rich or Cosmo in them... And I have no creativeness right now.. Too tired.. lol!


----------



## Jocelnlee

All that belly for two kids? She gains weight like me when I'm pregnant hahahahha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She had three  two does and a buck


----------



## bayouboergoats

Jocelnlee said:


> All that belly for two kids? She gains weight like me when I'm pregnant hahahahha


All that belly for 3 !!!! :fireworks:


----------



## bayouboergoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She had three  two does and a buck


Yours went through before mine!


----------



## mmiller

They are sooo cute. Love love that lil boy. So glad everyone is doing good, you deserve it. Im horrible with names maybe Rich an Fabulous, Richie Rich sorry that's all I got an those might have already been said. Anyway very happy for yall.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I love Rich N Fabulous!!!!! Rich N Famous, Rich N Fabulous and Rich N Radiant!  

Yep, she had 3 huge kids!  

Our next doe is due in February, so we'll have a nice long break. Whoo hooo!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

bayouboergoats said:


> Yours went through before mine!


Hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crossroads Boers said:


> I love Rich N Fabulous!!!!! Rich N Famous, Rich N Fabulous and Rich N Radiant!  Yep, she had 3 huge kids!  Our next doe is due in February, so we'll have a nice long break. Whoo hooo!!!


When in February? I've got three in Feb. And two in April


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The 28th.  I have another due April 4th, and another on April 5th! That's it until next December, when we'll have a BUNCH due!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! I have Feb 8th, 13th and 14th  then April 10th and 12th  

I will have a bunch next year too! Will be adding another doe, so all that we have now, and possibly some of the new ones


----------



## Jocelnlee

Oh yay!! I just saw the pictures of the two! How fun and congrats!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

They are SO cute!! I love how they look just like Rich, with the little snips and everything


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've got Alice on 12/21 to 4/10
Moon (dairy) 2/26
Clarice (dairy) 3/7
Gracie (dairy) 3/7 to 3/13
Hyacinth 3/8 to 4-10
Babette (dairy) 3/31
Peeps (dairy) 5/3 possibly
Then I have 4 boer does that I don't have a date for due to silent heats! :hair:
But fingers crossed I have 10 does left to kid  Then I'll do it all over again in December to March, hopefully! Lol.


----------



## sassy

Oh how precious they all are. Congratulations. I'm so glad they are all doing well now!!! How exciting that must be. My males are fixed and so no babies for me. ;(. I couldn't handle the smell from the males. So this was such an exciting thing to go thru and felt like my own goat was having babies. Congrats again.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh sure! I leave for the day and look what happens! :-D Congratulations on your beautiful new additions!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

TrinityRanch said:


> They are SO cute!! I love how they look just like Rich, with the little snips and everything


I know, isn't that adorable??


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes, Cosmo got warm molasses water, and is eating grain and hay already.  She still looks prego... the afterbirth is all out already, but I've seen her push several times still. I again tried to feel for another kid, but find nothing.
> 
> Here are some more pics. The one in the house is the buck, who is now outside again, and doing well. We tubed 2 1/2 ounces into him.


Congratulations! Glad to hear they're all doing well now. But seriously, after all of that, she had three TRADITIONAL colored kids?! How dare she! 
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

At least she had two beautiful little girls.  Could have been 3 traditional bucks you know! :-o


----------



## Frosty

Now we know why she held back so long. She was afraid to have them cause you wanted paints and she didn't have any. lol. I am so happy that they are all healthy and doing good. Cuddle for me


----------



## thegoatgirl

FINALLY!!! Way to GO, Cosmo!!!!!! Love the names  They are _sooooo_ cute!! Give them a cuddle for me


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I will.


----------



## Trickyroo

I want cuddles given from me too :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have does due April 2-3-4-15-19  
Wanna see someone go off the deep end :hammer: That will be me :GAAH: 
Tee hee :slapfloor::snowbounce::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What breed of does Laura? That is very exciting! 

New pics of these 3 kids: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/cosmos-triplets-159046/


----------



## NubianFan

Trickyroo said:


> I want cuddles given from me too :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have does due April 2-3-4-15-19
> Wanna see someone go off the deep end :hammer: That will be me :GAAH:
> Tee hee :slapfloor::snowbounce::grin::grin::grin:


 Hey maybe you get lucking and the first three will kid in one day and the 2nd two will kid in one day and you will only have to miss one whole day of sanity.... yeah right
I have a doe due May 7th.... LOL I will still go crazy because it is my first doe ever due


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Laura! We have some right on too of each other too.. It's nice, and it's crazy lol! I can't wait to see all your cuties!!


----------



## Trickyroo

The first are the Nigerians and the rest are my Nubians ad one LaMancha/ Nubian cross  I remember the day I said I wasn't going to breed 
Then I caught the baby goat bug after Hallie was born. 
Sanity ? What is this word sanity ? I no understand .


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla. , you will be too busy helping me kid out my does tone bothered with yours ! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!  I would so come down and help you kid out your does if you were a few hours closer!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Trickyroo said:


> I want cuddles given from me too :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have does due April 2-3-4-15-19
> Wanna see someone go off the deep end :hammer: That will be me :GAAH:
> Tee hee :slapfloor::snowbounce::grin::grin::grin:


Hey I've got an April 14! 6 days before Easter, I could have Easter babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

You would think I could have one of my does have her babies on my birthday , lolol.. Its 4/6 , my does are due 4/2-4/3-4/4 :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You would think I could have one of my does have her babies on my birthday , lolol.. Its 4/6 , my does are due 4/2-4/3-4/4 :hammer:


Maybe they will hold out a few days just for you!  :laugh:


----------

